# "Humanistic" - new flickr group



## inneist (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

To pay tribute to W. Eugene Smith and his legacy in humanistic photography, we have just started a new flickr group:

Flickr: Humanistic

You are most welcome to join us if this group interests you.

Thank you, and hope to see you there.


----------

